

A/B test case study: call to action button increases conversions by 62% - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/cta-button-increases-conversions/

======
courtneypowell
I find it hard to believe that adding a CTA that resulted in an increase in
conversions would come as a "surprise" to an even mildly sophisticated company
today. A CTA should be a standard feature on any page from which you wish to
see conversions.

~~~
machrider
Some people need reminding, and this is a good example of the principle in
action.

------
arnorhs
I'm not really surprised since control didn't really have a button at all.
It's actually a good example of where you don't need to A/B test something at
all.

~~~
geoffw8
Yeah exactly, it's kinda like saying "62% more people open door once we add
door handle"!

------
84Bliss
this is spam

